# Tramadol (100mg) - 1st time - "Wow, this is awesome!"



## metalismean

Hi again!
I know i wrote a trip report about 2 days ago and normally i like to space my trips apart, but unforeseen circumstances deemed me to trip today 

Yesterday while at the gym i was squatting, and at the bottom of my squat something in my lower back gave way and i got this intense pain in my lower back and almost collapsed, i spent the whole day in bed, and this morning i could barely walk, sitting up was painful and bending over even worse. by the after noon i was starting to get a bit of motion in my back and started to feel a bit better. Anyway to be on the safe side i went to the doctor and although unsure exactly what i did he feels i either slipped a disc in my back or just badly strained my lower back. so he gave me some Voltaren rapid 50s, and 20x50mg tramadol.

Ive read a little about tramadol before and didnt really expect much. anyway i was instructed to have 1-2 pills upto 4 times daily.

I had my first 100mgs about 5 hours ago now, and i felt nothing at all for the first hour and a half. then all of a sudden i had this wonderful light headed, spacey and very comfortable feeling run over me, about 2.5 hours in, and i swear i started to feel some eurphoria rush over me, and it occured 5 or 6 times over the hour. Its been 5 hours now and I feel no pain in my back what so ever and can still very noticeabley feel the effects of warmth,  contentness and it also comes across as feeling a bit speedy, ive noticed myself a lot more talkative and energized! 

I only want to have 2 pills a day until the pain wheres off, then i would like to keep the remainder of my pills for when i get my hands on some weed, which ive head can feel incredible on tramadol. 

also since i was only prescribed 20 pills, and if i had the maximum number or 8 per day, that would only last me 2.5 days and i have no repeats. Since im unfamiliar with prescriptions and doctors, is it reasonable for me to tell the doctor that the medication was working great but the pain still exists and id like one more prescription?

substancecode_tramadol
substancecode_pharms
substancecode_opiates
methodcode_oral


----------



## Pillthrill

You can ask your Dr. to give you more, it would be a lot cheaper than buying it online if you have insurance. Yes, Tramadol can be bought online pretty easily.


----------



## metalismean

its been just under 7 hours now, and i'm probably about an hour away from baseline. Has been very enjoyable and it has lasted sooo long!. Only side effect ive noticed so far is that i have just become incredibly itchy.

I had a look at a few Aussie online pharmacies and they all mentioned needing a doctors prescription for tramadol?


----------



## Pillthrill

Take Benadryl with your Tramadol, it will ease or even stop the itching. I know you CAN get it on the internet, however I don't know what the laws are where you are from seeing as I am from the US. Sorry.


----------



## bigdaddy123

Doc. rather prescribe tram. because there not a controlled sub.
Myself,I don't like them to much.But I did find out when taking the 37 mg oral,I would have to take 7-8.But just snorting 2,I got the same effect.


----------



## ifonly

trama works well intranasally?


----------



## Jabberwocky

^fuck no.  have a read of some of the people on here doin it8)   but theres a lot worse i spose


----------



## metalismean

well yesterday i took another 100mgs because of my back pain (so it was 2 days in a row) and it had a lot less magic to it, don't get me wrong it worked beautifully as a pain killer, but i was only buzzy and energetic no euphoria. i figured this would happen to some extent. For now im just going to deal with my pain and save my tablets for some special occasions.

About getting more from the doctor, can i just call him up and he will fax/email/let me come pick up another prescription, or do i have to make another $70 appointment with him? m very inexperienced with doctors, luckily i've never really needed to seem them!


----------



## ifonly

just ring. most doctors will be fine with a phonecall and u can just come pick it up. you might be unlucky tho 

i remember when i first found tramadol, silly me always looking to get higher, tried 2 150 mg XRs whole, enjoyed it, so went straight to crushing up 6 of them into a fine powder then putting the lot into a shot glass and shotting it, making sure i got every last bit out

looking back im surprised i didnt have some sort of fit

i did it while working a hell important office job where i was constantly on the phone and in meetings too

cudve been awkward


----------



## lunanueva

Tramadol's great! You can totally function and do everything you normally would. I love it.


----------



## Tbird921

I(swim) wish I could get high off only 100mg of trams.


----------



## douche_mcflappin

You are a complete idiot. First of all, if you hurt your back doing squats then your not doing them right and should not be even attempting to lift weights. Then the doc prescribes you a non narcotic pain killer and you think that it got you high. you are too stupid to even be taking drugs or lifting weights. did your mom have to pay for your doctor visit and RX


----------



## simstimstar

douche_mcflappin said:
			
		

> You are a complete idiot. First of all, if you hurt your back doing squats then your not doing them right and should not be even attempting to lift weights. Then the doc prescribes you a non narcotic pain killer and you think that it got you high. you are too stupid to even be taking drugs or lifting weights. did your mom have to pay for your doctor visit and RX



This is actually incorrect.  Tramadol IS an opiate (albeit a less potent one).  Tramadol does bind to all the relevant opiate receptors and the withdrawal syndrome is identical to other opiates and can be induced with naloxone.

Check out the wiki page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tramadol

cheers!


----------



## Xorkoth

Yo, douche... chill with the insults and attacks.  And tramadol is definitely an opiate and definitely has good effects.


----------



## jam uh weezy

i'm not trying to justify douche's douchyness....Tramadol is an opioid, not an opiate. =p


----------



## captainballs

Man, OP, be careful with your back! You have to use that thing for the rest of your life. 

But yeah, tramadol is fantastic. When I was a kid new to pills, I started taking tramadols and I felt like I was in heaven. Pure euphoria and soundness of mind. Even to this day, there's nothing I like better than having a big bottle of em. It's a more functional drug imo than real opiates. I can do tramadol for a longer period of time without turning into a complete asshole. 

I read somewhere on BL that they allegedly have anti-depressant qualities. Shit, they're way more functional and better than any anti-depressants I've ever been on.


----------



## ellua

if you're careful to take the minimum effective dose, your toleranace will elevate pretty slowly.  i was fine with 50-75mg for a couple months, but almost always skipped a day between.  when i stopped skipping days between doses, i needed at least 150mg to feel nice.  

take it an hour, hour & a half before you go to the gym and see how you can power thru your workout!!  well, maybe not those squats   but damn, i'd stay and do 1 hr cardio and 45 mins weights and still feel great.  felt like i could just keep going and going and going, had to kick myself out of the gym to avoid over-doing it.


----------



## nycrosshairs

douche_mcflappin said:
			
		

> You are a complete idiot. First of all, if you hurt your back doing squats then your not doing them right and should not be even attempting to lift weights. Then the doc prescribes you a non narcotic pain killer and you think that it got you high. you are too stupid to even be taking drugs or lifting weights. did your mom have to pay for your doctor visit and RX



" if you hurt your back doing squats then your not doing them right"

LMAO Dumbest post evar.    Everyone is prone to injury even if they know the correct way to do the movement.  Stuff happens, relax pal.  And anyone knows you can get high off tramadol.




			
				ellua said:
			
		

> if you're careful to take the minimum effective dose, your toleranace will elevate pretty slowly.  i was fine with 50-75mg for a couple months, but almost always skipped a day between.  when i stopped skipping days between doses, i needed at least 150mg to feel nice.
> 
> take it an hour, hour & a half before you go to the gym and see how you can power thru your workout!!  well, maybe not those squats   but damn, i'd stay and do 1 hr cardio and 45 mins weights and still feel great.  felt like i could just keep going and going and going, had to kick myself out of the gym to avoid over-doing it.




They may have helped you get through your workout but theres no way they were conducive to the gains (cardio, muscle gain/loss) that are appropriate for the body.   Even small things like nicotine and the wrong foods are bad for getting results in the gym.  Nastier things like tramadol are even worse.  But i guess you weren't doing it for years .


----------



## indelibleface

Yeah, tramadol is so wonderful. Some people feel next to nothing, but a few get absolutely dramatic effects. I had more fun taking tramadol than I ever did with morphine or heroin. It was literally like a mixture between a strong dose of hydrocodone and ecstasy. I had the most amazing mood lift, I felt absolutely wonderful and buzzy in all of my muscles and joints, and I had the energy to run around and do random things. I also talked nonstop. It was like _relaxing _speed, but better in many ways, and totally unanxious. 

To me, it's almost the holy grail of drugs, but my experience seems to be wholly different than most everyone else's.


----------



## nodnormal

Hell yes tramadol is great. Only had it two times but it was sweeet. And smoking is amazing when you're high on it.


----------



## SuperExtraNuts

Yes agreed, tramadol is good stuff. I find 150-200 mg to be a good dose and it has a long half life which is great, but dosing more than once a week and the magic wears off quickly.


----------



## Thug Love

Tramadol is a great drug. it doesn't give me much of a high anymore but more of a buzz. an all day mood lift type buzz.


----------



## metalismean

dude i had an ex Olympic coach teach me how to squat,i wasnt even lifting heavy, these things just happen. and yes i got high of tramadol, im sorry i dont have a huge opiate tolerance and i get buzzed of weak things.

I since laid of all lower body work and my back has improved alot, ill give it another week or two and start out light again and see how i go, iif i get anymore pain ill be off to the physio.

also ive had two outings in the last week where ive taken tramadol. both times i was drinking which im trying to cut down on. the first time had 3x50mgs and my regular amount of drinks for the night (~15, way too much) i had a good night but the alcohol overtook the pleasantness away from the tramadol with its loudness/stupid/brain slowing bullshit it alway does

Then last night i had 3x50mgs with about 5-6 drinks which seemed like a perfect combination. i had a nice buzz from the tramadol, then the drinks which i had about 2hrs later kicked in , then the drinks wore off and i was still feeling the tram for ages after was having an awesome time and feeling better with less drinks , and was 100% functional this morning.

Indelibleface how u described it, was pretty much how i felt 2-3 times out of the 4 times ive done 100mgs or more.


----------



## ellua

wow, i'm surprised that drinking on tram didn't make you puke at all (or did it?)...  i've heard several stories (and had my own awful experience) of mixing the two, even at low/regular tram doses, where people just get awfully sick to their stomach for ~12-24 hours... i chased two (just TWO!) 50mg trams with two drinks and was drunk so fast i don't remember the other 8 drinks i had that night, but woke the next morn still drunk, found a dart between my boobs (was wearing a t-shirt...how...?), and could barely stand or walk and threw up 8 times throughout the day, til 10PM.  terrible.  

how long after taking it did you wait b4 drinking?

i'm surprised when i find out someone who works out so much drinks heavily, it's so hard on your body and muscles, how do you justify to yourself going out and having 10 drinks after you go work your ass off at the gym?  (i'm not trying to imply anyone shouldn't do it, just wondering what your view is; when i'm in the gym 6 days a week 2 hrs a day i feel like it's a step backward for me to go out & drink).


----------



## second650

as of today i need at least 300 to 400mg of tramadol to get high. fuck!


----------



## ellua

are you worried bout the seizure risk?  are you able to switch or alternate tram with something else?


----------



## metalismean

i wasnt sick at all, but i had one of the worst hang overs of my life oh and during the night i remeber waking up a few times and trying to go back to sleep, but just as i was about to fall asleep, i felt like i had stopped breathing and my eyes would jolt open and i would consiously start to breathe, this would have happened about 5 times, but im still unsure of weather i was not breathing or not.

i took the tramadol about an hour or two before drinking, and actually almost forgot about it, i wasnt planning on drinking much before hand if at all until i had a few and felt good.

yeah i dont like drinking in excess normally . i never drink unless i plan on doing something big, which would be maybe once a month, and yes its a terrible mix with weightlifting, i try and stick to the diet soft drinks and spirits, not that it really makes a difference. how in the hell do u deal with 6days 2 hours a day? are u doing really short sessions?

im doing mainly strength work 3x5 and im done in an hour, and i need a day inbetween to recover


----------



## ellua

i don't go to the gym much anymore, it dropped off when my bad habits picked up again... but for about 2 years i was going 5-6 days, 1.5-2 hrs a day; 50-60 mins cardio, then 20-40 mins weights (lighter stuff, but a lot of dynamic things to work all diff muscles... some areas i'd do heavier weights, like shoulders cuz it made them so scuplpted & sexay , abs, and chest). 

back then the gym became my addiction, but in a good way.  had a great diet, didn't obsess about my looks but always felt great and in shape.  then i got into oxy a bit too much and after my first bad withdrawal experience, i just spun out of control with shit and the gym fell off my sched.  back on track(ish) with things now though, really want to get back there.  helped my mind too, i'd always work better when i was exercising daily.


----------



## nakoma74

Indelibleface said:
			
		

> Yeah, tramadol is so wonderful. Some people feel next to nothing, but a few get absolutely dramatic effects. I had more fun taking tramadol than I ever did with morphine or heroin. It was literally like a mixture between a strong dose of hydrocodone and ecstasy. I had the most amazing mood lift, I felt absolutely wonderful and buzzy in all of my muscles and joints, and I had the energy to run around and do random things. I also talked nonstop. It was like _relaxing _speed, but better in many ways, and totally unanxious.
> 
> To me, it's almost the holy grail of drugs, but my experience seems to be wholly different than most everyone else's.


Tramadol has the same effects on me.  I'll take 1 or 2 and get my house squeaky clean!  And I have to be on the phone the entire time.  I love tramadol.  I have a herniated disc, and my doctor was afraid I would become addicted to vicodin so he began giving me tramadol.  They don't fuck you up like vicodin, but I like that much better, and the pain relief lasts 4 times longer! :D


----------



## firesilverlullaby

yeah tramadol is amazing, i love how it last so long.  To me it feels stronger than codeine and a little weaker than hydrocodone, it might feel stronger if i could take like 700mg without having to worry about seizures.  
I did notice when i smoked weed on tramadol i got really twitchy and it was uncomfortable.


----------



## rangrz

I had one of the best highs of my life on 1000mg of tramadol with 102mg (werid number, i know) of phenobarbital for the seizure risk...felt fucking good man.


----------



## bantaren

rangrz said:
			
		

> I had one of the best highs of my life on 1000mg of tramadol with 102mg (werid number, i know) of phenobarbital for the seizure risk...felt fucking good man.



now that combination sounds really, really dangerous and should be avoided!


----------



## rangrz

haha I know... probably a bad idea...but...


----------



## malfunkshun

douche_mcflappin said:
			
		

> You are a complete idiot. First of all, if you hurt your back doing squats then your not doing them right and should not be even attempting to lift weights. Then the doc prescribes you a non narcotic pain killer and you think that it got you high. you are too stupid to even be taking drugs or lifting weights. did your mom have to pay for your doctor visit and RX



First off, that post makes you look like the idiot here.  Obviously you don't know what the hell you're talking about, because tramadol is a narcotic and you can get high on it.  It's more likely that you're too stupid to be posting on these boards. 8) 

Anywho, to the OP:  I'm curious to know if you were prescribed the brand name Ultram or Ultracet, or generic tramadol?  If they were generic, what did they look like (shape, color, imprints)?  I'm curious to know because in my experience, Ultram always gives me a good buzz but only certain generic brands are good.  I've taken several different kinds of generic tramadol, some of which were great and some others that just plain ole flat out sucked.


----------



## metalismean

haha wow, i posted this trip report months back. As far as i can remeber the only time i really got a good buzz from  tramadol was the first and 2nd time with low doses of 100 and 150mg. i tried a week later with 200mg and it barely had the same effect, probably due to me to taking 50mg a day for my back during the week.

The tramadol i had here in australia was called zydol. I would def like to try it out again sometime having basically no tolerance now.


----------



## blacktusk

metalismean said:
			
		

> haha wow, i posted this trip report months back. As far as i can remeber the only time i really got a good buzz from  tramadol was the first and 2nd time with low doses of 100 and 150mg. i tried a week later with 200mg and it barely had the same effect, probably due to me to taking 50mg a day for my back during the week.
> 
> The tramadol i had here in australia was called zydol. I would def like to try it out again sometime having basically no tolerance now.



Zydol is gold


----------



## Xorkoth

150-200mg is not a very high dose.  You might try higher, like 300mg, if you get more.  Even without tolerance I didn't get a lot of tramadol until 250-300mg.


----------



## nodnormal

Hmm, I had a small dope habit and used 8 mg subutex (2mg x 3 days and 1mg x 2 days) to get clean and now it's been 8 days since i've used dope. Will my tolerance be low enough to feel 150mg tramadol? Or do I have to wait another week or so before my tolerance is completely gone? I remember I loved it the first time I tried it with no tolerance and it was 100 or 200 mg.


----------



## souRdieseL

Indelibleface said:
			
		

> Yeah, tramadol is so wonderful. Some people feel next to nothing, but a few get absolutely dramatic effects. I had more fun taking tramadol than I ever did with morphine or heroin. It was literally like a mixture between a strong dose of hydrocodone and ecstasy. I had the most amazing mood lift, I felt absolutely wonderful and buzzy in all of my muscles and joints, and I had the energy to run around and do random things. I also talked nonstop. It was like _relaxing _speed, but better in many ways, and totally unanxious.
> 
> To me, it's almost the holy grail of drugs, but my experience seems to be wholly different than most everyone else's.




I took 7 of the 50mg trams tonight, It was the first time I ever took trams. I'm prescribed roxys 15mg instant release or whatever and have been on other opiates such as oxycodone, hydrocodone etc and I have a decent tolerance. Anyway your description couldn't be any better, I was extremely suprised because lots of people on here mention they dont feel much off trams so I wasn't expecting much. But it was quite an intense high and way longer then alot of other opiates I've taken.


----------



## malfunkshun

souRdieseL said:
			
		

> I took 7 of the 50mg trams tonight, It was the first time I ever took trams. I'm prescribed roxys 15mg instant release or whatever and have been on other opiates such as oxycodone, hydrocodone etc and I have a decent tolerance. Anyway your description couldn't be any better, I was extremely suprised because lots of people on here mention they dont feel much off trams so I wasn't expecting much. But it was quite an intense high and way longer then alot of other opiates I've taken.



people who don't get off on trams are taking shit trams.  there are high quality ones and shit ones.  ultram is the only one that i'm SURE of that is good.  there is another one, little white pill with what looks like a pi symbol on it, and another that has a W on it, both are good.  lots of others are shit shit shit.

i don't really understand why some brands are good and some brands are shit, but it is my experience, and i've had a lot of experience with tramadol, that this is the case.


----------



## Xorkoth

Well, that's not exactly true... we're all affected differently and some people do not enjoy tramadol very much regardless of brand.  I am not one of those people.  But then again, it's not the greatest for me either... just quite nice.

Good to know about brands though... I think the reason some brands of some pharmaceuticals are better than others is because of the binders and fillers.  With some drugs, taking the pure chemical will not allow the chemical to be as bioavailable as if it has binders attached or other substances added to increase bioavailability.


----------



## malfunkshun

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> Well, that's not exactly true... we're all affected differently and some people do not enjoy tramadol very much regardless of brand.



I don't understand how it couldn't be true.  Tramadol is the only opioid painkiller that is commonly prescribed that has the kind of controversy surrounding it's ability to get somebody high.  Nobody says 'I can't get high on vicodin, hydrocodone sucks, fuck those oxy's, the don't work for me, fent just won't get me high'.  It's just tramadol.

Now, I really have, truly, taken a lot of different 'brands' of tramadol.  And some particular brands get me consistently very high with a great, all day euphoria.  Some other brands consistently make me feel like crap.

Now, how could it NOT be because of a difference in tramadol brands that there is such controversy surrounding it?  Occums razor suggests that the simplest explanation is the right one... that some tramadol is good and some is crap.  It seems to me to be a lot less likely that there would be so much variation in people's body chemistry that tramadol 'just don't work for some people' when other drugs are consistently good across the board.  Why should tramadol be different?  

So, there are lots of people taking tramadol, lots of people say its good, lots of people say its shit.  I have taken both the good kind and the shit kind.  It's a difference in brands.  It HAS to be.  I've seen it and experienced it first hand.


----------

